# [OT] Star Wars Episode II: AOTC - Easter Egg Hunt



## Mistwell (May 18, 2002)

In case anyone wants to copy and paste a list of rumored Easter Eggs or other interesting and often unnoticed items (from this board and a couple of others) to try and confirm, deny, or clarify them, here it is. Also, if you have one to add, please post it here. I cannot confirm most of these, though if I have a confirmation I will try to note it, and post a url link if available:

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones – Easter Egg Hunt

1.	You can clearly see Ahmed Best (Jar Jar), Anthony Daniels (C-3P0) in the nightclub scene.  They were both well dressed in a green/grey type colored uniform which made them both look very respectable. 
2.	Lucas' daughter Katie is scene in the film as a dancer in the nightclub.  [Note: Confirmed].

http://www.theforce.net/episode2/newspics/daughter.JPG

3.	Lucas' son Jett plays a Jedi-in-training during the Yoda child training scene. [Note: Confirmed]. 

http://www.theforce.net/episode2/newspics/jett2.JPG

4.	After talking to Obi-Wan, Jocasta Nu talks to Lucas' son whom you can clearly see as well.

5.	George Lucas in the senate hearings, It is an over the shoulder shot of mostly the top of his head.  It is immediately after a shot of some Rodians. He's on the left side of one of the senate pods, bottom right hand of the screen.

6.	When Anakin kisses Padme in front of the Lars Homestead before going to look for Shmi, the camera view only shows their shadows against the house. Anakin's shadow looks like Darth Vader's. [Note: I have carefully viewed the scene referenced, and I really don’t think you can see a Vader shadow.] 

http://communities.msn.com/_Secure/...Jf3b9Zw0c2VtgUe36UmeA5H7C74bbfNBRxMha4oiLjE6A .

7.	When Obi-Wan is walking through the Jedi temple to talk to Yoda (while Yoda is teaching the padawans) a jedi passes behind him that seems to be Howard the Duck as a Jedi.
8.	When Anakin and Padme's transport arrives at the spaceport on Naboo , you can see three Corellian Freighters (look exactly like the Millenium Falcon) parked nearby.  They are at the very end of the transport-landing shot - the camera pulls back and they come into view on the left side. [NOTE: Confirmed] 

http://theforce.net/episode2/newspics/falcon_egg.jpg .

9.	You can see the number 1138 (part of the name of Lucas’ first film) in the scene with Jango Fett, on the Slave I cockpit. It is right by Jango.
10.	The tip of an X-Wing fighter is seen on the shot of the ship that Anakin and Padme were leaving for Naboo on.
11.	In the Obi Wan hanging from the droid sequence, the droid bumps into a building's side to try to dump him and just behind him is the spindle thing that Luke was hanging off under Cloud City at the end of ESB.
12.	During the opening Coruscant chase scene, you can see X-Wings and TIE Fighters racing down one of the trenches.
13.	The transport from Disney's Star Tours ride (which is specifically based on Star Wars and approved by Lucas) can be seen in Coruscant traffic during the scene before Anakin and Padme's departure from Coruscant.  You can also see a Star Tours vehicle on Naboo when Anakin and Padme land there. It is the scene immediately after you see the three Correllian fighters.  [Note: I have seen the first shot, and I agree, it looks an awful lot like the Star Tours “ship”.] 

http://tatooine.qc.ca/episode-ii/images/Coruscant.jpg .

14.	The scene of everyone sitting around the Lars dinner table discussing Shimi's abduction and attempts to find her, as well as her rescue are based on the 1956 film The Searchers. Also, a character whose family member is abducted in The Searchers is named Lars.
15.	The scene with Palpatine and his cronies watching the clone army returning to Coruscant is based on famous footage and photos of Hitler inspecting his troops from a Nazi Headquarters balcony in Berlin.
16.	There are faces carved in the rocks on Tatooine (you can see them, while Anakin rides on his speeder bike and near the Tusken Camp).
17.	Right before Dooku leaves the hanger with his speeder bike there is someone in the hanger, in the foreground, seeing Dooku off, who is wearing a helmet that looks like Vader’s helmet.
18.	Not really an easter egg, but something many people miss, the voice you hear yelling “Anakin, Anakin Noooo!’ when Anakin slaughters the Tuskin Raiders, as the view switches to Yoda meditating, is the voice of Qui-Gon Jinn.  In the book, Yoda hears this voice as well, and is disturbed by it, thinking that it should not be possible.
19.	The bust Obi-Wan was staring at in the Jedi Library was Count Dooku, taken from a cut scene where the Librarian explains that Dooku is the most recent of only 20 Jedi to have ever left the order.
20.	Darth Vader breathes during Yoda's meditation when he senses Anakin in danger.
21.	The future Royal Imperial Guard can be seen.  One set is red robed guards in the chancellor’s office. Latter, right before the senate vote over the war powers acts, there is a blue guard outside the main door.
22.	On Tatooine, when Anakin and Padmé go to Watoo’s, they pass an astromechtrics droid that looks a lot like the one that shorts out in Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope.
23.	Several Klingon Birds of Prey can be seen flying in the background on Coruscant.
24.	There is a shot of Coruscant from above that shows the various city lights on the planet’s surface.  One area is a distinct Fractal Mandelbrot.  [Note: I have seen this shot, and I agree, it does look exactly like a Mandelbrot.] 

http://www.benandgrover.com/ep2/trailers/fl040.jpg  .

25.	The ALIEN from the movies "Alien", “Aliens", etc.. can be seen in the clouds on Naboo. Top left over Padme while she is doing that "sound of Music" scene. [Note: Yes, this sounds very far fetched. I don’t know. The poster seems very convinced.]
26.	There is a character that looks a lot like one of the aliens from Earth: Final Conflict.  She is the blue  colored female alien on the pulpit with Palpetine in the Senate.
27.	The waitress droid's nametag resembles "Flo." This is a spoof on a waitress character in the TV show Mel's Diner.
28.	While in Dex's Diner, you can hear 50's style music being played in the backround very softly.
29.	Anakin's speeder in the Coruscant chase is based on the yellow Bucket T in American Graffiti.
30.	This one takes a brief explanation: There is a specific scream heard in all of the movies.  It is known as the "WILHELM" scream.  TOS Classic Moment said it is an edited recording of a famous actor shouting.  Here's where it appears in every other film:  TPM: In the hangar battle at the end of the film, when one of the queen's guards is hit by a laser blast (he kind of runs on screen then gets shot); ANH: One of the Stormtroopers Luke shoots before he extends the bridge on the Death Star; ESB: A rebel soldier in the Hoth trenches; ROTJ: The Imperial Commander who falls over the balcony in the shield bunker; AOTC: During the assassination attempt when the ship blows up. [Note: Confirmed].

http://www.hollywoodlostandfound.net/wilhelm.html .

31.	In the asteroid field around Geonosis, you can see one of the "cow like" creatures from Naboo floating around.  In addition, another is on fire in the final, climactic battle scene.
32.	On Coruscant after the speeder chase when Zam crash lands, on the big screens you can see the aliens from ID4
33.	Ewoks appear in a senate pod during one of the senate scenes.
34.	Check out the back of the cockpit behind Obi-Wan's head. There is a deer-whistle attached to his speeder! If you don't know, these are commonly put on bumpers of cars to warn deer to get out of the way.
35.	Three of the five members of the band NSYNC are in the movie, primarily because Lucas’ daughter Katie likes the band.  They are Jedi in one scene, throwing light sabers to Obi-Wan and Anakin, and there is a brief second scene shot where they are in Naboo citizen garb.
36.	Beginning of Coruscant chase scene (aproximately 14 minutes) - Obi-Wan appears to get in the way of a flying (late) Ratts Tyrell and a Dug that resembled Sebulba. The Dug says "Jedi poodoo" sounding much like Sebulba at the end of the pod race.
37.	If I'm not mistaken Luke's landspeeder is present in the back of the garage, although it is missing the windshield and possibly the left engine. It looks much worse than it does in Episode IV.
38.	When Padme brings some things for Anakin during the "I killed them" scene in the Lars garage, she is carrying blue milk, which is what Luke and the Lars drink during the dinner scene in Episode IV.
39.	When watching AOTC again I noticed that the arena battle with all of the Jedi, Nick Gillard, the fight choreographer of the film, is one of the Jedi. He's clearly seen behind Mace Windu or Jango Fett during the fight and he's taking out tons of Jedi by himself. I think the exact location is behind Mace when he splits away from Obi-Wan. 
40.	Just after Zam crashes in the Coruscant chase scene, Anakin is chasing her down the alley. A group of people are starring at him and Doug Chiang (art director for SW2) walks in from the left, completely in focus. He's there for about two seconds before the scene changes. He's dressed in a high collared black outfit with his hair gelled up.
41.	In the nightclub, there is a shot of many vials and bottles and such from the bar. One of the vials is labeled "Aludium pu-36." There was a Looney Tune cartoon directed by the late Chuck Jones in 1958 called "Hare-way to the Stars" in which Bugs Bunny thwarts Marvin the Martian's plans to blow up the Earth with his "Aludium pu-36 Explosive Space Modulator," .
42.	I believe it is in the scene where Jar Jar addresses the Senate -- just before the scene cuts away there are a few shots of all the Senators shouting/making noise. If you keep watching the lower part of the screen, you'll see those "ET"-like creatures that were also in Episode I.
43.	During the chase scene in Coruscant, Anakin and Obi-Wan zip by different billboards with strange writing. The writing is in a style called Aurabesh and corresponds with our own alphabet. Supposedly, it can be translated.
44.	Two Matrix 1 actors appear in Episode 2. During the nightclub scene, Obi Wan uses mind tricks on a fellow to make him reconsider his life, this is actually Matt Doran ( Mouse) the program writer on the Morpheus ship in the Matrix. Also, the Woman in Red from the training program sequence can be clearly seen in the crowd by Annakin as he pursues the changling. Her hair is pulled up onto her head, but she is definitely the Sydney model by the name of Fiona.
45.	In the senate scene there are three monkeys from the 1967 Planet Of The Apes.
46.	In bar scene some people playing video games in the background as or right after they enter. One of the video games they are playing (on the right-most screen) is Star Wars: Pod Racer.
47.	A Spinner from Blade runner is present in the Coruscant Scenes.
48.	Not necessarily an Easter egg, but notable that the chair in which Supreme Chancellor Palpatine sits in his office in "Attack of the Clones" is the same chair in which Emperor Palpatine sits in "Return of the Jedi".


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 13. You can hear Qui Jonn's voice when Anakin slaughtered the raiders. *




Of all these I thought I heard this.  All the others I didn't notice, but I've only seen it once.  tHanks for that list, gives me reason to see it again.


----------



## TBoarder (May 18, 2002)

Frighteningly, I think I noticed N'Sync's cameo.  I believe they were the Jedi who threw Obi-Wan and Anakin their lightsabers in the gladiatorial arena.

I don't know what's worse... noticing them, or knowing what they look like well enough to spot them in the crowd.


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 18, 2002)

the '1138' part is in reference to Lucas' first movie THX 1138 I do believe (although at one time I thought his first movie was TK421 - the call number of the Stormtrooper Luke takes the uniform from in A New Hope).

The rest sound like neat little things to keep an eye out for (especially that shadow thing - creepy!!)


----------



## Napftor (May 18, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *12. The alarm sounding at that exact moment of Dooku leaving the hanger is the same one sounding when Vader boards Leigh's blockade runner.  They are also those heard when a Star Destroyer under Admiral Piett's command nearly collided with another Destroyer while in pursuit of the Millennium Falcon in The Empire Strikes Back, and also when Death Star II was about to expire in Return Of The Jedi.
> *




I heard this and recognized it.  It seemed very out of place at this stinky droid factory and is why it jumped out at me.  I immediately thought of the Death Star II bit of #12 above.


----------



## Bard Lucian (May 18, 2002)

*N'Sync, somebody shoot me*

Arrgh, I was hoping I was wrong, but I guess that is WAS a member of N'Sync that threw them the lightsabres. I just have to say, that was the one jarring and annoying bit in that whole sequence. I'm just glad he didn't dance across the colleseaum.

The good news is, I didn't notice him in the group of survivers, which means he must have been mowed down by a battle droid. Or maybe decapitated by Mace.


----------



## Aitch Eye (May 18, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> * [NOTE: I don't even know what a deer whistle is].
> *




That probably refers to those small nacelle-like things you stick on vehicles, supposedly making a whistling noise when you're moving that deer can hear. I have no idea whether there's any data indicating they actually work, but no one I know who has them has ever hit a deer.


----------



## TBoarder (May 18, 2002)

I honestly didn't mind the N'Snyc cameo.  I was more annoyed by the way they handled announcing their appearance back in January.

For a group of people who apparently love Star Wars, I really do have to congratulate them for getting their less-than-one-second-cameo.  It's an opportunity I'm sure any fan would absolutely love(myself most definitely included).

Unfortunately they turned it into a hype-fest.  It wasn't something that they had to announce to the media.  When they suffered the backlash and whined to that Florida radio station, saying that they weren't going to be in it after all, it just made it that much worse.  The resulting reply from Lucasfilm that the film wasn't completely edited yet and  their appearance wouldn't be finalized until much later made them sound especially dumb.


----------



## Snoweel (May 18, 2002)

I didn't think the Vader-shadow thing was an easter egg. It filled the entire screen for several seconds, and if I noticed it, I assumed everyone else did - I'm not the most perceptive of people.

The voice heard when Anakin flipped out on the Tusken was the only other "easter egg" I noticed. Once again I assumed everyone else would have heard it. It actually made me wonder who it was supposed to be, since it was obviously not a Tusken.

I learnt a few days ago that it was apparently Qui-Gon. Makes sense.


----------



## FungiMuncher (May 18, 2002)

3. When Obi-Wan is walking through the Jedi temple to talk to Yoda (while Yoda is teaching the padawans) a jedi passes behind him that seems to be Howard the Duck as a Jedi. 


I remember seeing a strange little alien at about this point of the movie, but I didn't think of Howard the Duck.

After this thread, I'll HAVE to see it again!

FM


----------



## Mistwell (May 18, 2002)

On the other board I got these easter eggs from, there is quite the controversy about the shadow, since many think it is just a coincidence...

As for the voice, the theatre I was in was WAY too loud for me to pick out the voice.  However, if he did hear the voice, is this an indication that Qui-Gon became a ghost? Could be.


----------



## Aitch Eye (May 18, 2002)

My wife tells me that in the novelisation, it is Qui Gon's voice, and that Yoda hears it as well. There's some sort of comment that it was unprecedented. (A lot of stuff that turns up in novelisations was cut from the scripts or during editing. Salvatore did "add in a lot of things" but it all had to be approved. http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-books.html?2001-03/09/10.45.books )


----------



## 333 Dave (May 18, 2002)

I definatly heard Qui-Gon's voice, but not till the scean cut to Yoda meditating (ok, during the wipe). As for it being 'unprecidented', one might notice that not a single Jedi that gets killed by the battle droids disappears.


----------



## thalmin (May 18, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *I definatly heard Qui-Gon's voice, but not till the scean cut to Yoda meditating (ok, during the wipe). As for it being 'unprecidented', one might notice that not a single Jedi that gets killed by the battle droids disappears. *




The only Jedi we have "seen" disappear were Jedi that died willingly. Perhaps this makes a difference. Remember Vader was surprised at the disappearance.


----------



## Eryx (May 19, 2002)

> 2. When Anakin kisses Padme in front of the Lars Homestead before going to look for Shmi, the camera view only shows their shadows against the house. Anakin's shadow looks like Darth Vader's




I thought I saw that but I wasn't sure.



> 12. The alarm sounding at that exact moment of Dooku leaving the hanger is the same one sounding when Vader boards Leia’s blockade runner.  They are also those heard when a Star Destroyer under Admiral Piett's command nearly collided with another Destroyer while in pursuit of the Millennium Falcon in The Empire Strikes Back, and also when Death Star II was about to expire in Return Of The Jedi.




Yep, I caught that one.



> 13. You can hear Qui-Gon's voice when Anakin slaughtered the Tuskin Raiders.  He says "Anakin! Anakin! Nooo!".  Apparently in the book it makes the point that yes it is Qui-Gon's voice.  And also in the book Yoda hears it, and is surprised to hear it because it is the first time that any Jedi was able to "keep their presence in the force after their death."




I heard that and thought it was a good tie-in. 



> 17. There is a scene with N'Sync (the boy band). They were the Jedi who threw Obi-Wan and Anakin their lightsabers in the gladiatorial arena.




Now you've spoilt it.    I hadn't noticed that. I forgot in fact that they were in it. Oh well. 

I guess when I go back to see it next week I'll have to look for the others.


----------



## Mistwell (May 19, 2002)

Just downloaded a decent copy of the movie. I will start working to confirm some of the easter eggs.  I know I can already confirm Qui-Gon's voice, and that Yoda does seem to hear it. At least, the scene cuts to Yoda with the voice still yelling...


----------



## Zarrock God of Evil (May 19, 2002)

I think the ability of the Jedi to manifest in the force after their death's has something to do with an alteration of the nature of the Force that takes place between Ep. III and IV. There was a SW Special on Danish television today were Lucas explained that the destruction of the Jedi damaged the Force to an extent that made it more difficult to wield (the Force is disturbed by death and destruction - remember Kenobi's comments when Alderaan is destroyed). It seems clear that the abusive use of the Force (be it by arrogant Jedi or by the Sith) damages it's "balance"...

-Zarrock


----------



## thatdarncat (May 19, 2002)

Take a look at those Clonetrooper assult transports.

Specificly the turret guns.

Were those not mini Death Star lasers they fired?


----------



## Carnifex (May 19, 2002)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *Take a look at those Clonetrooper assult transports.
> 
> Specificly the turret guns.
> 
> Were those not mini Death Star lasers they fired?  *




Yeah, I noticed that too...


----------



## ColonelHardisson (May 19, 2002)

Some of these seem more like good continuity in the series rather than Easter eggs. It makes sense for alarms or architecture to not change too much in the time period covered by the movies. It's kinda like saying the Star Trek "red alert" alarm or the "swish" of the doors are Easter eggs in each new movie or series.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (May 20, 2002)

*Palpatine's chair*

The chair in which Supreme Chancellor Palpatine sits in his office in "Attack of the Clones" is the same chair in which the Emporer (i.e. Palpatine) sits in "Return of the Jedi".

Also, the guards outside the Chancellor's office are wearing the same helmets and uniforms as the Royal Guards in RotJ, except the color is blue rather than red.

Beautiful symbolism - just as the Republic devolved into the Empire, so the office of Supreme Chancellor becomes Emporer, but retains many of the the same symbols in twisted forms.


----------



## the Jester (May 20, 2002)

I heard Qui-Gonn's voice, noticed the Vader helmet, and missed all the rest...

I love hidden stuff!


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Palpatine's chair*



			
				Atticus_of_Amber said:
			
		

> *Also, the guards outside the Chancellor's office are wearing the same helmets and uniforms as the Royal Guards in RotJ, except the color is blue rather than red.
> 
> Beautiful symbolism - just as the Republic devolved into the Empire, so the office of Supreme Chancellor becomes Emporer, but retains many of the the same symbols in twisted forms. *




Actually, the guard uniforms were there in tPM as well.  I remember spotting them then, and thinking it was a nice piece of foreshadowing.


----------



## Desdichado (May 20, 2002)

I'd sure love it if I could find some kind of compilation of all the little off-hand comments that Lucas makes like that.  What's the chance that I'd be watching a special on Danish TV?


----------



## Wolfen Priest (May 20, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *18.  One of the "from space" shots of Corusant has the lights of the various cities arranged as an exact fractle mandelbrot.
> *




Ok, I have to ask, (at the risk of sounding like an idiot).

What the heck is a fracktle mandelbrot, bro?


----------



## Mistwell (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: [OT] Star Wars Episode II: AOTC - Easter Egg Hunt*



			
				Wolfen Priest said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, I have to ask, (at the risk of sounding like an idiot).
> 
> What the heck is a fracktle mandelbrot, bro? *




You do not sound like an idiot.  Fractals are a bit of a complex, somewhat obscure idea.  Here's a brief primer:

1. What is a Fractal: Fractals can be anything that contains self-similar images within itself. For example, the human circulatory system is a fractal. If you look at the blood vessels in your hand, they resemble the overall shape that the complete system takes on.

A Mandlebrot Fractal is a particular kind of computer-generated fractal named after mathematician Benoit Mandelbrot (still quite alive at Yale University), a man who helped to discover the order in fractals. So....

2. What is a computer-generated Fractal:  Computer generated fractals are created using fractal geometry. This new kind of geometry dismisses the Euclidean way of looking at the world. A mathematician would tell you that fractals are created at the boundary between chaos and order. To fully understand fractals, one must understand the chaos theory. So...

3. What is Chaos Theory: The theory states that everything is subjected to so many variables that it becomes almost, but not completely, random. A meteorologist named Edward Lorenz helped to pioneer the study of chaology when he discovered a disturbing fact. No matter how much information he gathered, his weather predictions would quickly fail because there was no way he could use all the variables of the weather. A small change in the location of a sun spot would be amplified until it had a large impact. This is the basis for the chaos theory. No matter how much information one gathers, it is still not possible to make a completely accurate prediction because he can't take into account the endless amount of variables involved or the impact and feedback caused by a slight change in one of the billions of variables.  So...

4. If Chaos Theory says you cannot predicte things, and Fractals are related to Chaos Theory, then how can you create an image of a Fractal? Fractals are not completely chaotic. They have an order to them that keeps them from being totally chaotic or totally orderly.  So....

5.  How does this guy Benoit Mandelbrot play into all this?  Benoit Mandelbrot is a scientist who helped to discover the order in fractals. He found the self-similar charactersitics in his fracatal sets.  So...

6.  What does a Mandelbrot Fractal look like? The bulk of the Mandelbrot set is the black cardioid. (A cardioid is a heart-shaped figure). It's studded with circles all around its boundary.  The circles around the boundary are also studded with circles. There are infinitely many circles on the cardioid, each of those circles has infinitely many circles on them, and on and on ad infinitum. That makes for a lot of circles!

You can see an image of the Mandelbrot Fractal here: http://www.lboro.ac.uk/departments/ma/gallery/mandel/index.html

And you can see part of the picture in Star Wars Ep2 that the rumor claims is a Fractal Mandelbrot here (upper left hand corner) http://www.benandgrover.com/showImage.asp?imgset=2&img=fl040


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Palpatine's chair*



			
				KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, the guard uniforms were there in tPM as well.  I remember spotting them then, and thinking it was a nice piece of foreshadowing. *




Ah, KidC, wise you are in the ways of the geek. Hmmm.


----------



## Jezrael (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Palpatine's chair*



			
				KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, the guard uniforms were there in tPM as well.  I remember spotting them then, and thinking it was a nice piece of foreshadowing. *




But did you note the red Imperial Royal Guards inside Chancellor Palapatine's office stationed right next to the doors?


----------



## Mistwell (May 21, 2002)

Adding additional rumors:
Several Klingon Birds of prey flying in the Back ground on Coruscant
The ALIEN from "Alien", “Aliens", etc., in the clouds on Naboo. Top left over Padme while she is doing that "sound of Music" scene...
In the scene where Padme and Anakin land on Naboo, you can see a STAR TOURS vehicle land there too. It even has the same location for the R2 unit!!
character who looked a lot like one of the aliens from Earth: Final Conflict? She is the blueish colored female alien on the pulpit with Palpetine in the Senate.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (May 21, 2002)

My friend CDX says:

Jango Fett hits his head on the closing door of Slave 1 after his battle with Obi Wan on Kamino, just like Boba did in ESB on Bespin when leaving with Han Solo's frozen body.


----------



## CDX (May 21, 2002)

There's also an audible "BONG"


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (May 21, 2002)

Ah, there's CDX now.



			
				CDX said:
			
		

> *There's also an audible "BONG"
> *




Hmm, I dunno about the bong, but I heard a water pipe in RoTJ. 

I love wordplay.


----------



## Wild Karrde (May 21, 2002)

I also noticed that Anthony Daniels (C-3PO) and Ahmed Best (Jar Jar) are in the Bar scene at the beginning of the movie where Obi-Wan and Anakin track Zam Wessel too.  They are just themselves with a little bit of make-up on and no costume, kinda cool I thought.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Palpatine's chair*

Actually for a couple seconds in the Chancellors office you do see a red guard in the background. Looked like it came straight out of ROTJ. It was identical.




			
				KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, the guard uniforms were there in tPM as well.  I remember spotting them then, and thinking it was a nice piece of foreshadowing. *


----------



## Mistwell (May 24, 2002)

Added:

45.	In the senate scene there are three monkeys from the 1967 Planet Of The Apes.


----------



## chengarino (May 25, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *As for it being 'unprecidented', one might notice that not a single Jedi that gets killed by the battle droids disappears. *




Now this is my theory. 

Or that the only 2 jedi we've seen disappear is Obi-Wan and Yoda in episode IV and VI. Maybe living jedi don't disappear ... 

Maybe episode III will reveal that those two are actually ghosts ... ghosts who 'given up their' form when their task is done.


----------



## Rahkan (May 25, 2002)

*Pod Racer*

I didn't see this in the list. But in the scene where Anakin and Obi-Wan follow the female assassin into the bar/casino you'll notice that there are some people playing video games in the background as or right after they enter. One of the video games they are playing (on the right-most screen) is Star Wars: Pod Racer (A Pod Race game, might not be the exact name).


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2002)

*Blade Runner*

I also saw somewhere, I think it is on the Stawars site, that a Spinner from Blade runner is present in the Corruscent Scenes.

If someone see it, please tell us.


----------



## Welverin (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Palpatine's chair*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Actually for a couple seconds in the Chancellors office you do see a red guard in the background. Looked like it came straight out of ROTJ. It was identical.*




The blue armored guys are senate guards (there was even a twelve inch figure that came in a two pack with Palpy). The red guys are a branch of the senate guards assigned to specifically guard the chancellor (I believe that?s mentioned in the novel). Only makes sense they would stick around through to the change to the Empire, even if they?re recruited differently.


----------



## Taladas (May 26, 2002)

I am kind of surprised no one mentioned this. One of the "younglings" that Yoda was teaching was named Liam, presumably after Liam Neeson who played Qui-Gon. Yoda asks Liam to close the windows so everyone can see the star map.


----------



## Mistwell (May 27, 2002)

Added: 
46.	In bar scene some people playing video games in the background as or right after they enter. One of the video games they are playing (on the right-most screen) is Star Wars: Pod Racer.
47.	A Spinner from Blade runner is present in the Coruscant Scenes.
48.	Not necessarily an Easter egg, but notable that the chair in which Supreme Chancellor Palpatine sits in his office in "Attack of the Clones" is the same chair in which Emperor Palpatine sits in "Return of the Jedi".


----------



## Fenros (May 27, 2002)

*UFO inside design joke--*

I find it odd, that this one hasn't been mentioned. (or maybe it had and I missed reading it somewhere) Or maybe its not really considered an Easter Egg. I kinda don't think it qualifies, but its cool anyways.

When Obi-Wan goes to Tipoca City (that place on the ocean world) and he meets with Prime Minister Lama Su. The aliens that run the cloning facility are sort of like the aliens from Close Encounters right? I mean, not exactly, just kind of the general shape. Enough re-designing from the art department makes them different enough. Anyways, the 'feeling' of the aliens from Close Encounters and other related UFO lore here on Earth is felt. Taking a clue from that source of inspiration, I'm guessing the art design team continued on that line of thought when designing more stuff for that meeting room scene. If you look at the floor (when Obi-Wan is sitting down talking to Lama Su) the pattern on the floor are like UFO crop circle patterns. Y'know....those crop circles found in farming fields for a while there.  Its subtle, but its there.


----------



## Mego Thor (May 28, 2002)

*Something I noticed...*

Hey everyone, long time listener, first time caller.  Has anyone else noticed that at the beginning of the movie, after the ship explodes after landing on Coruscant (sp), the bodyguard who is with Padme' is a clone!  He looks just like all the other Jango Fett clones, only he has an eyepatch on.


----------



## A2Z (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Something I noticed...*



			
				Mego Thor said:
			
		

> *Hey everyone, long time listener, first time caller.  Has anyone else noticed that at the beginning of the movie, after the ship explodes after landing on Coruscant (sp), the bodyguard who is with Padme' is a clone!  He looks just like all the other Jango Fett clones, only he has an eyepatch on. *



Actually, your mistaken. Amidala's body guard is played by Jay Laga'aia while Jango and the clones are played by Temuera Morrison. On another note, that fractal thingy also looks like the same pattern as the Death Star superlaser, no?


----------



## Mego Thor (May 29, 2002)

*I don't know...*

...I guess I'll have to look more closely when I go see it again.   During the scene on the cloners' world when it showed those troopers sitting down for chow, it sure struck me as looking just like Padme's bodyguard.  Also, I don't remember the troopers as looking exactly like Jango.  Remember, only Boba was grown from unmodified genetic material.


----------



## Ristamar (May 29, 2002)

A2Z is correct.  The Jango clones weren't quite as worn and rugged around the edges as Jango himself, hence they look slightly different (basically younger, for the most part), but they are noticably different from Captain Typho.


----------

